# Lohn als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik



## visu90 (17 Februar 2012)

Hi,
und zwar stehe ich am Ende meiner Berufsausbildung als Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik (Handwerk).
Ich werde von meiner Firma übernommen und mein Chef will, dass ich mir überlege was ich mal verdienen möchte. 
Jetzt mal so ne Frage.
 Was kann ich denn verlangen, wenn ich ein frisch ausgelernter Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik (im Handwerk) bin???
Ich möchte den Bogen einfach nicht überspannen, aber auch nicht zu wenig verlangen. Kann mir da jemand realistische Zahlen nennen???
Danke.


----------



## Paule (17 Februar 2012)

visu90 schrieb:


> Was kann ich denn verlangen, wenn ich ein frisch ausgelernter Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik (im Handwerk) bin???


Da ist es mal ganz entscheidend wo du wohnst, siehe Link:
http://www.gehalt-tipps.de/Gehaltsvergleich/Gehalt/Automatisierungstechniker/6851.html


----------



## tnt369 (17 Februar 2012)

das hängt von vielen faktoren ab:
ort?
branche?
inbetriebnahmen? wo?
deine kenntnisse?
...
also etwas mehr infos währen schon notwendig


----------



## visu90 (17 Februar 2012)

also,
ort: nürnberg
branche: naja Automatisierung, Kundenschwerpunkt in der Lebensmittelindustrie
werde bei uns als Visualisierer arbeiten.
Kenntnisse: Ausbildung im Schaltschrankbau, als Zeichner (Schaltpläne usw.), S7-Programmierung und in der Visualisierung


----------



## tnt369 (17 Februar 2012)

schätze mal so 2500 - 3000. hast du keine kollegen wo du näheres erfahren kannst?
es muß ja nicht jeder gleich sein gehalt offenlegen, aber hinweise wie der betrieb zahlt sollten
doch zu erfahren sein.

in der auflistung von paule ist die spanne ja doch recht weit gestreut. hängt mit sicherheit auch noch
von berufserfahrung und kenntnissen ab. und auch wie oft man unterwegs ist ...


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Februar 2012)

Da gibt es doch (Tarif-)Gehaltstabellen:

Bundesland.              
Bayern                                          
Einkommen min.:
23.580                                                                                  
Einkommen max.:
31.164                                                                                             
Durchschnitt:
27.518

- als Jahresgehälter in Euronen -


----------



## waldy (17 Februar 2012)

@Paule
ich habe diese Links nachgeguckt und habe mich sehr erstaunt nach meine sehr nidrige jetztige Löhn .


> Gehalt Automatisierungstechniker in Paderborn
> 4229.00 €


 obwohl Paderborn ist von uns nur ca. 90 km, aber das ist unrealistische Löhn bei uns . Ich habe bei Vorstellungsgespräch 40 t.eur.k. vorgestellt - habe von Chef dann sofort Absage bekommen .

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Februar 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> @Paule
> ich habe diese Links nachgeguckt und habe mich sehr erstaunt nach meine sehr nidrige jetztige Löhn .
> obwohl Paderborn ist von uns nur ca. 90 km, aber das ist unrealistische Löhn bei uns . Ich habe bei Vorstellungsgespräch 40 t.eur.k. vorgestellt - habe von Chef dann sofort Absage bekommen .
> 
> gruß waldy



Vielleicht kennt er dich aus dem Forum


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Da ist es mal ganz entscheidend wo du wohnst, siehe Link:
> http://www.gehalt-tipps.de/Gehaltsvergleich/Gehalt/Automatisierungstechniker/6851.html



Wer hat denn die Zahlen gewürfelt?

Die sehen mir nach Mist aus.


----------



## waldy (17 Februar 2012)

> Zitat von *waldy*
> 
> 
> @Paule
> ...


 - hm, gute Frage, habe ich wircklcih in während Gespräch gesagt - " grüße von Paule " ? Dann die hat mich bestimmt erkennt 
gruß


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 Februar 2012)

waldy schrieb:


> @Paule
> ich habe diese Links nachgeguckt und habe mich sehr erstaunt nach meine sehr nidrige jetztige Löhn
> ...



Hast Du denn beim richtigen Buchstaben geschaut?

D wie Dilettant ...


----------



## waldy (17 Februar 2012)

> Zitat von *waldy*
> 
> 
> @Paule
> ...


 - wo hast du diese D gefunden ?
gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (17 Februar 2012)

war hier nicht von Nürnberg die Rede ?



visu90 schrieb:


> ...*ort*: nürnberg


----------



## Senator42 (18 Februar 2012)

Stell ihn da ein:Altenpflege in Deggendorf​kostet nicht mal Steuer uns Soz.abgaben.


Gehalt Krankenpflegehelferin - Altenpflege in Berlin
1142.80 €Gehalt Krankenpflegehelferin - Altenpflege in Deggendorf
0.00 €Gehalt Krankenpflegehelferin - Altenpflege in Dillingen an der Donau
825.00 €

Auf keinen Fall da:

Krankenpflegehelfer - Altenpflege 
5829.03 €

.. hallo Tabelle: Witz komm raus,  helau-


----------



## floppy (18 Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist hilfreich:

Ich stand vor 7 Jahren vor ähnlichen Problemen. Ich bin Energieelektroniker (Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechink gabs noch nicht:-(), und sollte bei Vorstellungsgesprächen auch immer angeben was ich verdienen mag. Und das ist eine echt dämliche Frage! Man hat keine Erfahrung, wäre froh wenn man überhaupt was hat und kennt "seinen Wert" nicht. 
Daher, mein erstes Gehalt lag bei 2135€ als Instandhalter. Ich weiß, der Schwerpunkt Deiner Arbeit liegt wo anders aber es sollte evtl als Hilfe was bringen. Ich mein so als Grenze unter welche Du nimmer nich gehen solltest
Mittlerweile liege ich ein paar hundert € drüber, aber das ist, natürlich, ein Geheimnis Hab mich ja auch weiter entwickelt

Also, wünsch Dir alles Gute


----------



## Stanzman (18 Februar 2012)

Also ich habe vor ca. einem halben Jahr meine Prüfung zum Elektroniker für Betriebstechnik bestanden. Dann habe ich in einem Unternehmen für Abwasserentsorgung (in Niedersachsen) angefangen. Das Gehalt liegt bei Brutto ca. 2100 € (mit Rufbereitschaft), ohne RB liegt es so bei ca. 1800 € nach Tarifvertrag Öffentlicherdienst. 

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter. Wichtig für die Gehaltsvorstellung ist auch das es im Handwerk weniger Geld gibt als in der Industrie. 

MfG Stanzman


----------



## orion (18 Februar 2012)

Also ich kann die nur sagen das unser frisch ausgelernten Auszubilden in den ersten Jahr "Übernahm Jahr" EG9 erhalten.IGMetall NRW


----------



## Stanzman (18 Februar 2012)

orion schrieb:


> in den ersten Jahr "Übernahm Jahr" EG9 erhalten.



Irgendwie arbeite ich in der falschen Firma. Ich bin mit EG5 eingestiegen ...?!


----------



## Blockmove (19 Februar 2012)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Irgendwie arbeite ich in der falschen Firma. Ich bin mit EG5 eingestiegen ...?!


EG sind in unterschiedlichen Tarifbezirken verschieden. In Bayern geht es zB. bis EG12 und in BW geht es bis EG17.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Februar 2012)

Wenn wir den Thread schon kaputtmachen:
schon mal daran gedacht, Dich bei Fraport für's Vorfeld zu bewerben? Die verdienen jetzt schon deutlich besser als ein Automatisierer-Anfänger, und nach dem Streik vielleicht noch deutlich mehr. Und so schwierig kann der Job nicht sein, wenn es Fraport schafft, innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ersatz zur Aufrechterhaltung des Betriebs zu schaffen.


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2012)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Thread schon kaputtmachen:
> schon mal daran gedacht, Dich bei Fraport für's Vorfeld zu bewerben? Die verdienen jetzt schon deutlich besser als ein Automatisierer-Anfänger, und nach dem Streik vielleicht noch deutlich mehr. Und so schwierig kann der Job nicht sein, wenn es Fraport schafft, innerhalb kürzester Zeit Ersatz zur Aufrechterhaltung des Betriebs zu schaffen.



Gehe nach München, da musst du nicht warten bis nach dem Streik und / oder Einigung.
Die haben jetzt schon das, was die Jungs und Madl in Frankfurt wollen.


bike


----------



## Toki0604 (21 Februar 2012)

Mal wieder zurück zu einer Summe...in Euro, nicht in Berufswechsel.
Direkt nach der Ausbildung ist es sehr schwer einen "Stellenwert" festzulegen.
Selbst ist das allerdings bedeutend besser möglich als von anderen. 
Du wirst dich dafür wohl noch ein paar Mal beweisen müssen. So ist das halt 
Ich halte es für realistisch als Berufsanfänger zwischen 2450 - 2700 Euro Brutto zu bekommen.
Je nach Betrieb und Branche zuzüglich diverser Zulagen (Schicht, Schmutz, Auslöse o.ä.).
Allerdings sollte man anschließend auch in der Lage sein die geforderte geldliche Leistung in seiner 
Arbeitsleistung wiederzuspiegeln...daran sollte man denken.

Gruß
Toki


----------



## sailor (21 Juli 2012)

Sorry, daß ich diesen alten Thread wiederbelebe, aber ich steh grad vor der Frage, wieviel man in München verdient als erfahrener Techniker/Ingenieur im Bereich Automatisierungstechnik. Könnt ihr mir mal ein paar konkrete Zahlen nennen? Die Gehaltsrechner bringen irgendwie keine glaubhaften Zahlen. Insbesondere würde mich der Punkt "Münchenzulage" interessieren, da die Lebenshaltungskosten hier ja sehr groß sind. Ich rede nicht von einer Tätigkeit mit viel IBN im Ausland.
Es grüßt
Sailor


----------



## Dantical (21 Juli 2012)

Hi,

bin gerade mit meinen Elektrotechniker FR Automation & IT fertig geworden in Munich. Einige Leute aus meiner ehemaligen Klasse haben eine Anstellung als Automatisierungstechniker in München bekommen. Hier schwankt das Jahresbruttoeinkommen von 42.000,-€ bis 50.000,-€ , jedoch muss man hier auch beachten dass die Hochverdiener sehr oft ins Ausland müssen auf Montage. Hoffe dass dir der Ansatz einwenig hilft.


Gruss
Daniel


----------



## bike (21 Juli 2012)

sailor schrieb:


> Insbesondere würde mich der Punkt "Münchenzulage" interessieren, da die Lebenshaltungskosten hier ja sehr groß sind. Ich rede nicht von einer Tätigkeit mit viel IBN im Ausland.



Ja gibt es denn eine Münchenzulage?
Also wir bekamen die nicht, obwohl wir im Speckgürtel gearbeitet haben.

Im Ernst mal, Gehälter sind doch Verhandlungssache.
Dein potentieller Arbeitgeber macht dir ein Angebot und dann ist es bei dir zu zusagen oder nicht oder mehr zu fordern.
Aber astronomisch sind die Verdienste auch in München nicht.
Und einen Job ohne IBN außer Haus und unterwegs , wenn du was gefunden hast sag Bescheid, dann bewerbe ich mich dort auch.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (21 Juli 2012)

Der Raum München ist im Gegensatz zum Raum Stuttgart oder auch Nürnberg nicht gerade ein Silicon-Valley der Automatisierungstechnik.
Der bayrische Tarif ist zudem deutlich niedriger als der in BW. Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, sind die Zahlen von Dantical passend.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sailor (21 Juli 2012)

Danke für eure Info's.
@Dantical: Du sprichst von Gehältern für "Anfänger", oder. Ich meine aber die Spanne für wirklich erfahrene Programmierer, zu denen ich mich, ohne Selbstbeweihräucherung zu betreiben, zähle. Die Zahl 40 - 50K€, die du nennst, bezieht sich die auf Starter (in Muc) oder auch auf den Bereich Seniors?
Gruß Sailor


----------



## Dantical (22 Juli 2012)

Ja die Gehälter beziehen sich auf Anfänger. Da ich gerade ja "frisch" in die Automatisierungswelt eintauche sind mir leider Gehälter für "advanced PLCler" nicht bekannt. Noch einen schönen Sonntag.

Gruss aus Bayern
http://www.dict.cc/englisch-deutsch/advanced.html


----------



## Geminon (23 Juli 2012)

Also hier in Thüringen kannst du als leitender Elektroniker im Maschinenbau mit 25000 Brutto im Jahr glücklich sein.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Juli 2012)

Geminon schrieb:


> Also hier in Thüringen kannst du als leitender Elektroniker im Maschinenbau mit 25000 Brutto im Jahr glücklich sein.



Da bist du wohl eher ein "leidender" Elektroniker


----------



## Geminon (23 Juli 2012)

Für Thüringer Verhältnisse ist das eher Durchschnittsgehalt. Natürlich dürfen da die inklusiv Stunden und Heimarbeit nicht fehlen.
Wenn ich mein Gehalt auf die Arbeitsstunden umrechne dann bin ich bei 10-11 Euro pro Stunde.
Und dafür plane ich Anlage und Maschine, mache die Kalkulation, Einkauf, ePlan, Programmierung, Schaltschrankbau, Restrisikoanalyse, INB und Service.


----------



## flyingsee (23 Juli 2012)

Hey, jetzt suche hier gerade auch mal im Forum und finde diesen Thread. Da mir diese Woche auch noch ne Gehaltsverhandlung habe.

Mit  knapp über 11 Eur die Stunde stehe ich zurzeit da. Brauchte vor 3  Jahren, nach der Ausbildung halt "irgendwas" und hatte auch kaum  Erfahrung.

Mittlerweile mache ich ähnliche Dinge wie du. D.h.  Kalkulation, Angebote, Einkauf, WSCAD, Programmierung S5 und S7 +  WinCCflex, Schaltschrankbau, Montagen, Inbetriebnahme usw.
Also auch eigentlich alles. Zeichnen kann ich bei uns als einziger. Die anderen Aufgaben macht jeder bei uns, insgesamt 4 Personen.

Ich werde wohl um die 2300-2400€ in den Raum werfen. (in S-H)
Ist das angemessen oder zuviel? Ich werd es wohl mal versuchen. Auch wenn ich nicht große Hoffnungen hab.
Ich weiss zwar was die Kollegen verdienen das ist nochmal höher aber die sind auch 10 Jahre da.


----------

